# Houston, Texas



## Josci (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi everyone!

We are looking to get our first puppy. I was hoping you could point me in the direction of some local reputable breeders. If there any I should avoid I would appreciate that information too. 

Thanks!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The American Maltese Association list of breeders is a good place to start. There are some good breeders in Texas, so you're lucky!

Here's the AMA list by state: http://americanmaltese.org/2007_AMA_Breeders_List_2008.pdf


----------

